# Hello, my name is Mini the Cat, & I'm an alcoholic ?



## lizardprincesa (Jun 26, 2008)

*(Hi, Mini ! )

  Mini the Kitten, age about 12 weeks, is probably going to leave us this week, to go and own another person, my hubby's co-worker, in a nearby town. When he heard the news, he looked stoic. He went about his normal Evening routine of curtain - hanging- by - claw, biting my ankles, massaging his feet on my laptop keyboard, playing with his brothers, and eating. 

    I went upstairs to check on my little boy, & came down to find my husband had made me a delightful white wine drink, in my favorite little mug with the kitty picture decorations. The only oddness was that a little tangerine-coloured head bobbed in and out of my wineglass; a little sandpaper tongue was going lap, lap, lap! Mini was removed from the premises, but not without a fight! He said he had not finished drinking, and he attempted to move the spindle of discs my husband had hurriedly placed atop the cup. We spoke calmly to Mini, in a non-accusatory manner, & he finally agreed to go.
*







*We placed poor little Mini near his sleepy brother, Freddie Brian, who put his arm around him & told him he'd be alright. 
Mini seemed content, curling his paws, purring, going in and out of a sweet Dream. 

    We were worried! We knew he'd only had a couple of sips, but still, we
do not provide alcohol to underage drinkers, especially those of us who have feline DNA. We frantically Googled the situation, only to discover that, in cats, small doses of alcohol causes similar sedative effects as it does in  people. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

   Lately, every time I turn my back, if Mini is not engaged in any of the afore-mentioned activities, I'm likely to find him sipping my coffee or tea,
or lapping the juice out of my husband's grapefruit. Tomato sauce is another of his favorite liquid refreshments. 

But now we face the truth:
  Yes, Mini the Kitten, Princess Cathy's firstborn, has a drinking problem. He has since awaken & attempted to nose his way into my wine again. I will not enable Mini in his habit. We are also concerned he might spread the word - peer pressure is fierce among the 3 little Tanger (tangerine) Brothers. 

     I don't know if we can let Mini go. If he handles unsettling news by seeking ways in which to avoid his feelings, his new owned may not understand, and may enable him. A truly intoxicated cat would not be a pretty site.

   (disclaimer: Research shows, while a teensy bit (a sip or two) of alcohol will probably not harm a kitty, but may cause drunken-ness, larger quantities of alcohol may cause severe health risks in your fur babes. Kittens are underage, anyway, and cannot make informed, mature decisions.) 

    No more wine for Mini. Fortunately, the little angel is up & around & preying upon a mysterious piece of black foam rubber (where on Earth did it come from?!) I do think Mini has a bit of a headache, as I'm closely observing him & I've seen him place his left front paw over his sweet little forehead a couple of times. We're encouraging him to drink alot, to re-hydrate himself (with filtered *Water*.) We may have a talk with him later.

xxxCF*


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 26, 2008)

cute story!


----------



## Dani (Jun 26, 2008)

Too cute!! =)
And he has such BEAUTIFUL fur, color and patterns.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing such an adorable story! LOL.

If ever you need a break from Mini, you can certainly send him to meet my kitty, Miss Ava. She has not yet been caught drinking alcohol, but she sure does love (my mom) her grandma's coffee. And, she's been known to get in trouble here and there...For example, her side mug shot:






(she's a persian)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 27, 2008)

You write so beautifully.  What a cute story.  You have given this fur baby angel a great start life.   I hope you will keep writing here.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2008)

What a darling cat!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That was a great story!!


----------



## User93 (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet story & i agree you write soo beautiful! Too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My grandmas fat cat is adorable, he used to drink water in which i was cleaning brushes while drawing , plus he loves green olives - he startes rolling all over the floor when he gets them and acts like he is either drunk or high!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*(Hi, Mini ! )
a little sandpaper tongue was going lap, lap, lap! 
*







xxxCF[/b][/color][/font]_

 
What a great story writer you are. You have a natural gift for it.
Thanks for sharing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naughty little cat!!
Wow, I never knew they had a "taste" for the strong stuff!! Mine turns his nose up at tea and juice!!

He's a gorgeous cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely glossy coat.


Sandpaper kisses - don't ya just love em?


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 27, 2008)

*You are all really, really sweet! Thanks for your adorable comments and compliments ::blushes:: *

*! I have several PMs I need to write....I will be in touch if I owe you one. When I say "owe," I don't mean it's like a duty...If I didn't love ya', I wouldn't be thinking I want to write you a PM!  I don't forget anyone! I've had a techy problem (unrelated to cats) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Brittni, Miss Ava is precious!! I LOVE her mugshot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Alibi, I wonder what's in green olives that causes your grandma's kitty to go crazy over them. LOL I have pickles in the fridge...for Leo (my son, not my kitty). I wonder if the kittens will go for them. Maybe it's the vinegar in the olives? *

*I used to have an insane little half Persian cat named Filiberta (but most people called her either "Filbert," or "Fili". She was named after the *nut* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*When I moved out on my own, I was lonely; Filiberta used to sleep on my head, with her claws & paws all wrapped throughout my hair. Every Morning when I awoke, my hair was like a tangled Forest. I had to leave sweet Fili behind when I went to live in England. I was devastated, but I didn't want her to be in quarantine for months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filiberta loved cat food. Her favorite food, however, was cantaloupe melon!
She'd keep trying to lick it as I was eating it. When I'd finished, she'd stick her head into the 1/2 rind, and finish it off with her teeth and grabby little tongue. One time, I gave Filbert her very own half a melon. She kept at it for ages! I had turned to do something else, and I was greeted with the site of Filiberta running around with a melon on her head, with juice dripping down her face. She was stuck! Cats....I love them so!! 


*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

* *A quick follow-up: later last Night, I came downstairs, & Freddie Brian, Princess Cathy's 2nd born son, had his head poised above the cup, which held only about an inch of wine. The Team had taken out the disc spindle!!  I could see Freddie Brian was determined; he was trying to figure out whether to dip a paw, or attempt the feat with his head and tongue. Just as he raised his right paw and aimed, I picked him up & hugged him.*

*We sat all of them down later, the 3 kittens *and* their parents, over a saucer of milk for the 4 guys (Jimmy & his sons) & a little saucer of SlimFast for Mommy Cathy (her drink of preference); we did a sort of ~soft~ intervention, explaining about the effects alcohol could have upon unsuspecting little kitties. They were wide-eyed with disdain,  or  wished to appear so. They continued to lap up their non-alcoholic refreshments, pretending not to hear.*

*After their snack & intervention speech, we nipped them. They had a ball on the catnip-soaked scratching posts, rolling over, stetching, chasing each other...(a legal and safe high, as far as I know.)  I wish I'd photographed them, but I was so tired after the stresses of the Night. ( My flat camera battery was of no help, either.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*   HeartVibes to all of you. You're very sweet. You've made my Day, more so than you know! I don't think I write very well any more...but I've been writing since age 4 (poems, stories) & writing is part of my blood...*

*    I hope you all have a beautiful Day! xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## Brittni (Jun 27, 2008)

Perhaps Cats do like vinegar. My kitty Ava LOVES red wine vinagrette salad dressing no matter how much it makes her eyes water! She always licks it off my salads. lol.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Perhaps Cats do like vinegar. My kitty Ava LOVES red wine vinagrette salad dressing no matter how much it makes her eyes water! She always licks it off my salads. lol._

 
*





  Precious!*

*Team Tanger (all the ginger kitties here) seem to love all types of fruit juice! I don't like vinegar much, but let's see what happens when I break out Leo's pickles later. *

*So adorable, the image of Ava enjoying her salad dressing! I hope it doesn't irritate her, though. Maybe it's like us with onions. (I think cats can have a severe allergic reaction to onions (?) *

*As for faces, when Leo eats raw lemon (he LOVES lemon!) or pickles, the faces he makes are hysterical! These foods wake up his taste buds and make it easier for him to eat the rest of his food. He has an eating challenge, due to Down's, wherein he has difficulty chewing his food, but his favorites are spicey, salty, sour, strong-tasting foods (like his mommy enjoys). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Leo's not a cat, I know...he's a 4- yr-old boy.....but he is a *kitten* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone we love in this house is a "kitten". We're crazy, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Kisses to Miss Ava, & to all the kitty angels out there xxxxxxx *​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 27, 2008)

*PS ( OT )*
* I wish I could just stay on here all Day, sometimes (like Today.) I hardly ever get to see what people are posting, and maybe it seems I'm unfriendly. Please know that is *not* the case. Life is crazy right now. 
xxxCherylFaithxxx
*​


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 27, 2008)

ADORABLE!


----------



## frocher (Jun 27, 2008)

Well Mini, the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.  Love her markings.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the stories! They really made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mini has a gorgeous coat btw!

My boy kitten (who's going to be 3 soon) loves olives esp. off pizza, fries and if you ever left a piece of KFC chicken unattended he will be gone with it!! He actually sits on the table and stares at me if I’m eating something he likes until I give in and share. He’s my lil fatty!

My girl kitty has no interest in people food though, the only thing she’ll touch other than her regular food is tuna.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_
*So adorable, the image of Ava enjoying her salad dressing! I hope it doesn't irritate her, though. Maybe it's like us with onions. (I think cats can have a severe allergic reaction to onions (?) *

*As for faces, when Leo eats raw lemon (he LOVES lemon!) or pickles, the faces he makes are hysterical! These foods wake up his taste buds and make it easier for him to eat the rest of his food. He has an eating challenge, due to Down's, wherein he has difficulty chewing his food, but his favorites are spicey, salty, sour, strong-tasting foods (like his mommy enjoys). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Leo's not a cat, I know...he's a 4- yr-old boy.....but he is a *kitten* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone we love in this house is a "kitten". We're crazy, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Kisses to Miss Ava, & to all the kitty angels out there xxxxxxx *
​_

 
I don't know if irritates her as she seems to enjoy it. Persians have really watery eyes, of course, so they constantly need to be wiped. She truly is like my own baby. She even loves to be rocked while laying on her back in our arms... It's beyond precious! 

I bet those faces are a joy to watch. lol.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Well Mini, the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.  Love her markings._

 
*ROFLMAO   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   xxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_Thanks for the stories! They really made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


*Thank *you* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thrilled you enjoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wasn't even trying to be funny. I'm serious! I've had this happen often in my Life, & not only when I'm writing. lol   I didn't realize this report was comedic until I read it to my hubby, & he didn't stop laughing.LOL*
 
 Quote:

  Mini has a gorgeous coat btw!  
 
 
* Oooh...thanx to his beautiful mommy & daddy (who has an obese cat  challenge, from running to eat the Kittens enriched food before they can even get their mouths near the bowl.)  

   I'm beginning to think i cannot let Mini Cat leave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Every time someone says sweet words about him, I long for him to stay. Freddie Brian might leave, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd prefer if they'd live with the same new people...Creamy is staying. She is in love with my husband & pines for him when he's at work. What an original name, eh? eek! I always forget, Creamy is also a boy! He's so pretty & little & delicate...He has the same markings, but he's cream-colored.*
 
 Quote:

  My boy kitten (who's going to be 3 soon) loves olives esp. off pizza,  
 
 
*yet another olive cat! I think you're talking about black olives? I have to buy olives (makes mental note) next time we shop. I feel as though  we may be depriving the babes of a cat delicacy.  But green, black, or both? hmmm.....
These kitties are also fond of pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
 Quote:

    fries and if you ever left a piece of KFC chicken unattended he will be gone with it!!   
 
 *What an adorable image! 
 My friend once made a pork chop, left it on the counter to cool, & one of her 8 cats ran off with it!
*
 Quote:

   He actually sits on the table and stares at me if I’m eating something he likes until I give in and share. He’s my lil fatty!  
 
 
*The guilt trip trick. Ah, yes, we know it well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*At least your nearly 3-yr-old babe has a *few* table manners. Princess Cathy (age 1.5 approx, a teenage mother) & her SoulMate, Jimmy, (not much older, a teen dad) had grown accustomed to my husband sharing a few pieces of whatever he's eating,especially...well, everything he eats, basically.  Since I'm vegetarian, I'm only asked to share when I occasionally eat fish.  

   But the *3 kittens* have begun to walk onto the table when hubby's eating; Mini has actually put his paw on the plate!  I usually guard him when he's eating, & he always saves something for all of them. Cathy (the mommy cat) gets special privileges, because she's his little girl kitty. 
The other Night, my husband was soo hungry, & my back was hurting alot & I couldn't guard him well.....he actually went into the bathroom & sat on the bathtub to eat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He only allowed CathyCat to come in with him, as her manners are better than those of her kids. When he was finished, he had left a few scraps; he opened the bathroom door & the 4 other cats fell in!*

 Quote:

 My girl kitty has no interest in people food though, the only thing she’ll touch other than her regular food is tuna.  
 
*
A beautiful cat shared 12 years of her Life with me, from the time she was a kitten, until she passed in my arms. Aiki had the same eating habits as your girl kitty.     






 Do kitties have an inborn can opener instinct? I've seen this even with a handheld can opener (rather than electric.) One minute, I imagine 
I might be able to make a surreptitious tuna fish sandwich; the next moment,
Jimmy, (the obese daddy cat) is in the sink waiting for me to drain the tuna oil, & the others are all closing in on me. I spread about 1/4 of the can on a plate for the 3 kittens, give Princess Cathy a bit on her favorite little pink lid, & I'm left with about 1/2 a can or so, which is enough. Who knows how long this Life is...We should really spoil these angels, shouldn't we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My British in-laws say we're "daft" when it comes to our furry loves.

Thanks for writing about your furry babes. xxxCherylFaith
*


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_



_

 
*We do have here the case of another cat-gone-bad, do we not? Has he been drinking or....
what has he been imbibing?! LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is alcoholism a common dis-ease in Tangers ( ginger kitties) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL! Too cute. The stories and the kittehs too. I have a guess as to where Freddie Brian's name came from...*g* hope I'm right.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DixieHellcat* 

 
_LOL! Too cute. The stories and the kittehs too. I have a guess as to where Freddie Brian's name came from...*g* hope I'm right._

 
*Thank You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Where *did* Freddie Brian's name come from?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxxCherylFaith

PS later....I just remembered....I think I posted his name when he was a newborn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for sharing your stories!! I had a blast reading this post seeing as I'm a a humongous cat lover!! I have my baby Sylvie who is turning 4 this September and he doesn't eat human food at all. He just goes crazy when I'm having tuna. I have to put a little plate next to me so he can eat his while I eat mine. He's really finicky even when it comes to cat food. He usually eats Friskies but my grocery store was having a sale on their generic brand cat food which can be compared to Friskies. I brought it home and he smelled it, licked it and walked away from it lol He has expensive taste like his mommy. I gave the food to my boyfriends cat who eats anything and he gobbled it up lol So it's just my finicky little baby who only eats 2 types of cat food.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2008)

I loved reading this!  You are a great writer!  What are we going to do with these crazy cats?


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I loved reading this!  You are a great writer!  What are we going to do with these crazy cats?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are a sweetHeart! I don't think I'm a "great writer" at all... :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: I'm simply a bit (?) insane. 
I think you're a great person, so there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~*
* Cat dynamics have changed a bit in this household, after *last Night's* debauchery.  Yes, the Tangers have been out of control all week! Even so, we couldn't deny MiniCat his official Send-Off Party last Night, in honor of his departure to his new adventure-site; as of this Morning, Mini is officially hired as a live-in houseKitty a few miles down the road, where he will be the *only* cat; he has been hired to discipline two young dogs!  His new people are unaware of his drunken behavior. I couldn't bring myself to tell them. *

* At the moment, I really miss Mini, Chaotic behavior and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* I will not get into the details, now, about last Night's festivities. I'm too embarrassed to publicize Mini's behaviour, as well as that of his brothers', who are, Today, lying about the house in the big Heat, asking about Mini's whereabouts, and lazily lapping Bloody Mary's ...I'm also reluctant to further sully the names of our furry companions.  *

* I wonder whether Freddie Brian and Creamy have it within them to carry on Mini's sordid behavior. At the moment, all I see is sleepy, lazy tangerine fur, covering all the chairs & couch, tired, sad little kitties...but who knows what we will see come NightFall...*

* We really love our kitties. We are TK4 and The Tanger Contingency. *

*      xxxCF* ​ 
*thank you for reading my silliness. now, back to my Cave  























:  heart:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 30, 2008)

That cat may be the cutest I've ever seen! I want an orange cat so bad, but I already have two cats and one tiny apartment that doesn't even allow animals so it's not gonna happen


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

aww such a cute story and mini is adorable!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2008)

Awww..it is hard to give away animals when they are already part of your family.  As long as he went to a good home (which I am positively sure you wouldn't have let him go otherwise) then he will be okay.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_...  You have given this fur baby angel a great start life.  .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Coming from a "fur baby angel" - lover, rescuer, & expert such as you, SparklingWaves, I feel so much better about Mini going to love & be loved somewhere else. Thanks so much. xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Awww..it is hard to give away animals when they are already part of your family.  As long as he went to a good home (which I am positively sure you wouldn't have let him go otherwise) then he will be okay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



*You're an angel. When hubby met up with Mini's new man this AM, the
man wanted to know what we call him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, last Night, I called his wife, & she asked if we would want visitation rights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I doubt we'll disrupt him in his new home (plus I think it could confuse his brothers to smell him on us ?), but
we will have updates, as my hubby leaves work as the guy arrives...
Thank You. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how lovely to feel your support xxx cherylfaith*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Thank you everyone for sharing your stories!! I had a blast reading this post seeing as I'm a a humongous cat lover!! I have my baby Sylvie who is turning 4 this September and he doesn't eat human food at all. He just goes crazy when I'm having tuna. I have to put a little plate next to me so he can eat his while I eat mine. He's really finicky even when it comes to cat food. He usually eats Friskies but my grocery store was having a sale on their generic brand cat food which can be compared to Friskies. I brought it home and he smelled it, licked it and walked away from it lol He has expensive taste like his mommy. I gave the food to my boyfriends cat who eats anything and he gobbled it up lol So it's just my finicky little baby who only eats 2 types of cat food._

 
*Aaaawww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sylvie is one lucky little boy, to be with you.

When I lived in England with my hubby (who's British), we brought home his 1st cat ever. (He cannot imagine *ever* living without kitties now.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gilesy, whose pic I think I posted before, was alot like your Sylvie.
 Once, we bought him Whiskas, instead of his Friskies GoCat (like Sylvie, he was a strictly 1-brand-catfood/tuna boy.) He acted just like your babe. His disdainful look! I will never forget that furry, disappointed face. 

We couldn't stand his pain any more, after a few hours! 
My husband walked out in a Rainstorm & bought him his Friskies Go Cat from Sainsbury's. 
Giles Elton Taylor (aka GilesyCat) was upstairs sulking on the bed. My hubby brought him a little plate of Go-Cat, upstairs on the bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The food Gilesy  loved in his native Britain: The 1st dry catfood introduced in the UK, according to the fun-looking site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GoCat

The food Gilesy hated: (not a cheap brand) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WHISKAS® Food For Cats


Here in the US, Meow Mix was his brand of choice. It had to be Meow Mix or tuna. (We just discovered Meow Mix is made by Del Monte. )

The Tangers eat Meow Mix Kitten Chow, (as a supplement to their people food) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I wonder what little fierce, fun-loving Mini is eating now...sigh...)






  xxxCherylFaith* ​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_aww such a cute story and mini is adorable!_

 
*Thank you, sweetieHeart. xxxCherylFaith*


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol, it's funny how different cats have different personalities. This is one of my favorite pictures, appropriate for the thread!!






....Not my cats but so darn cute!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_That cat may be the cutest I've ever seen! I want an orange cat so bad, but I already have two cats and one tiny apartment that doesn't even allow animals so it's not gonna happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Aaww...I know how you feel. I would fill my living space with kitties, if I could...I hope someDay you have circumstances which allow you to share your love with more kitties. I love how you said "...doesn't allow animals..."*
*That rule has never stopped me, either, not *ever* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I didn't grow up with kitties or doggies, but as soon as I was out on my own, yaaay! I've loved & been loved by many kitties. 
Can't imagine Life without, can we? xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What a darling cat!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That was a great story!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Thank you so much. You're a sweetHeart! xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ADORABLE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_cute story!_

 
*Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxCherylFaith*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_What a great story writer you are. You have a natural gift for it.
Thanks for sharing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*
You are so very sweet and affirming :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

* Quote:

  Naughty little cat!!  
 
*Yes! He is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I am sitting here missing him, but I know he's alright. Everybody who posted here, including *you,* Miss ellienellie, has helped.*​
 Quote:

   Wow, I never knew they had a "taste" for the strong stuff!! Mine turns his nose up at tea and juice!!  
 
*But careful, as you don't know what his tastes are besides non-alcoholic beverages, do you?*​ Quote:

   He's a gorgeous cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely glossy coat.  
 
*You're lovely for complimenting him. I told you  what you said the same Night you posted this, & guess what he said! He meowed, "I know." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
 Quote:

   Sandpaper kisses - don't ya just love em? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*The world has nothing quite like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_Too cute!! =)
And he has such BEAUTIFUL fur, color and patterns._

 
*Thanks so much for reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I did pass on your words to him, and he kitty-nodded in agreement, just before attacking my naughty foot  ( a moving, taunting target beneath my skirt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks    xxxCherylFaith *​


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Thank You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​

*Where *did* Freddie Brian's name come from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
*xxxCherylFaith*​ 
*PS later....I just remembered....I think I posted his name when he was a newborn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
Wild guess...the only place I know of the 2 names together would be in Queen. Mercury & May. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sigh, loved me some Freddie M.)


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DixieHellcat* 

 
_Wild guess...the only place I know of the 2 names together would be in Queen. Mercury & May. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (sigh, loved me some Freddie M.)_

 

*oooh...how I LOVE Freddie...you might even say I'm obsessed with him ! (I'm in denial about lots of things) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I never even thought about Brian May for his 2nd name (but it sure makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Freddie Brian the Cat is, yes,  1st named for Freddie Mercury*




























*& "Brian" is for my friend, Brian, who passed from HIV - related illness slightly over a year ago. 
*


























*
When I think of Brian's personality, (my friend, Brian, the  man) he was much like Freddie, altho not quite as famous. Brian, like Freddie, was an outgoing performer, who made people feel good about themselves. I knew him since I was a child. He always made me feel happier; knowing he'd be there, sitting next to me in homeroom/Band, with his clarinet (he was 1 seat ahead of me until he graduated, & I inherited his seat) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 helped get this shy girl to school some Days. He never failed to make me laugh! He went on like this throughout the rest of his Life. He lived for many years with HIV. Last time I saw him, he was muscle-bound, working, acting in plays, advocating, volunteering, & helping so many people. He founded an orchestra of gay/lesbian Musicians from Florida, and they played Madison Square Garden! He left a Life parter of some 20 yrs.*
*He asked to have Yellow colors at his Memorial service, rather  than black.*
*I will miss him Forever.*


*I think of Freddie Mercury and Brian, simultaneously, so often...I wasn't much into Queen when Freddie was young, but I've always been somewhat of a fan. My more recent obsession with Freddie probably coincided more or less with** my* *friend, Brian's, passing. Love you Forever, My Dear Friend.
*

*xxxCherylFaith

**DixieHellcat, i **will PM you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*What an original name, eh? *_

 
Creamy is an original name!! I like it … my BF named my girl cat Spazz bc when he brought her home she went a little crazy running, sorry I mean flying, around. I named the boy Socks cuz he’s orange except for his four cute white paws.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*yet another olive cat! I think you're talking about black olives? *_

 
Yup, black olives but I’m sure he’d eat greens ones too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*What an adorable image! *
*My friend once made a pork chop, left it on the counter to cool, & one of her 8 cats ran off with it!*
_

 
LOL!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*When he was finished, he had left a few scraps; he opened the bathroom door & the 4 other cats fell in!*
_

 
Oh dear!! I can just imagine them waiting by the door … mine would probably try to open the door!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Do kitties have an inborn can opener instinct? *_

 
They must!! Mine do the same, once I was making mac & cheese and I started to open a can of tuna to mix w/ it but before it was even half open they were at my feet asking for some!! Now I make sure I buy enough tuna for everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*My British in-laws say we're "daft" when it comes to our furry loves.*_

 
“Daft” … lol my parents use that word all the time!!! 

Ps. Freddie Mercury went to the same school as my Dad in India!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 4, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaynelleM*
> 
> ...


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 8, 2008)

lizardprincesa said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_Awww …. They are gorgeous!!!_

 
*Thank you! (I didn't see this before now) sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
 Quote:

  Spazz probably calls Socks “Big Dummy” … she always looks at him like she’s superior and he’s just a bumbling fool!! lol!!  
 
*





 LOL Yes, several of the kitties I've loved have perfected that "superior," disdainful look. It really is amazing. I've met people who say cats' faces are expressionless. I've never understood...My kitties show so many emotions...*


  Quote:

  She is a bit of a mean big sister cuz she doesn’t really like playing with him, she just likes when he helps her “clean” herself by licking her ears and the back of her head … she’s such a little princess!!  
 
*LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Princess Spazz. I can imagine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're lucky she only has him clean her ears & the back of her head.
 Our kitties are a bit more thorough with each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
* We've taken to calling Cathy (the kittens' mommy) "Princess Cathy,"
 not solely because she looks as if she feels superior sometimes...she is also "more than a cat." We  honestly believe she possesses beyond-cat knowledge & intelligence. She has managed me so that she always receives the first sips of my Slimfast each AM (*only* on her little pink catfood jar lid) & 1st dibs at any people food she desires. 
Princess Cathy.
  She also continues to bathe *and* scold Creamy & Freddie Brian, 
not to mention the love affair between her & Jimmy...(SoulMates)*​
 Quote:

 But that’s probably why he spends most of his time with me, following me around or sitting on/with me! 
 
*Awww. You are protection.*




*Do they imagine we're super-sized cats?*
​ 
  Quote:

 Do they wake you up if they’re hungry … mine do! They jump on the bed and then come right up to my face and start whining!! 
 
*Of course! Never should a kitty be hungry (or lonely, or in need of anything at all) while his/her humans want to rest/play...& other activities I'll not mention here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Creamy stands on my hubby's head every Morning, whether or not he still has food in his bowl from the Night before. That strange little boy yes, "whines" (perfect word) into his ear! *

*Sometimes Creamy misses my hubby while he's at work. If he calls me at a break, Creamy comes up to me & starts the whine-meowing. *
*My hub now has telephone conversations with Creamy the Cat every Day. 

owe you a PM & didn't forget you, lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx
*​


----------

